# Home visit needed-Oak Harbor, OH



## Kathy K. (Mar 15, 2004)

Is there anybody in the Oak Harbor/Catawba Island, OH area that could do a home visit for our rescue?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Kathy -

I'm sending you a PM -

Edit: Well, I tried to send you a PM but you're over your limit!

I can do a home visit in Oak Harbor next weekend (4/25 -4/26) but not before then - it's not real close to me, but if nobody else is closer, I'd be happy to do it for you -

Pat


----------

